# 30mg Dbol ED When to take?



## xjakeyyy (Aug 5, 2011)

just wondering what times i should take 30mg (10mg tabs) Dianabol, should i take them all together or spread them out? Cheers lads.


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

Bump it up to 60 mg a day and spread them over the day 2 every 4 hours


----------



## xjakeyyy (Aug 5, 2011)

only wanna do 30 mate first cycle BUMP


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

I personally would take them all preworkout training days and split them non-training days,just the way i've always done it.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

gduncan said:


> I personally would take them all preworkout training days and split them non-training days,just the way i've always done it.


Quite a good idea that! Think i might try it today although i have already taken 1 so i guess the other 40mg will be pre-workout.

You do have a use


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Quite a good idea that! Think i might try it today although i have already taken 1 so i guess the other 40mg will be pre-workout.
> 
> You do have a use


Haha cheeky cvnt!You've changed since your show,your already massive head has swelled even larger,good luck getting in the gym doors! 

On a serious note i'll point out I never took them all preworkout if I knew I was doing Romanian Deadlifts as the back pumps absolutely crippled me!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

gduncan said:


> I personally would take them all preworkout training days and split them non-training days,just the way i've always done it.


ditto. Id take them all at once 2hrs pre-training, then split the dose am, breaky, and mid afternoon on non training days.

would also say 40/50mg ED for 1st timers, 4 weeks on.

30mg isnt a great deal.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

gduncan said:


> Haha cheeky cvnt!You've changed since your show,your already massive head has swelled even larger,good luck getting in the gym doors!
> 
> On a serious note i'll point out I never took them all preworkout if I knew I was doing Romanian Deadlifts as the back pumps absolutely crippled me!


Hahaha how the hell does everyone seem to know that my ego is the biggest part of me (aside from my c0ck)!

Back pumps from 60kg Romanian deadlifts crippled you? Bad times mate, maybe lower the weight to something you can handle


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha how the hell does everyone seem to know that my ego is the biggest part of me (aside from my c0ck)!
> 
> Back pumps from 60kg Romanian deadlifts crippled you? Bad times mate, maybe lower the weight to something you can handle


Ah you see that's the difference between you and I,I am able to leave my ego at the gym door whereas yours is like a massive dinosaur thundering around beside you!And I won't lie,when I was on Lyka Labs dbol i reckon doing a Romanian DL with the bar alone would have crippled me!


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

I did 40mg for 6 weeks, I though it was sheeet, IF I run Dbol again im gonna have to bump it to 60mg ED and run nolva along side, this is the first cycle ive done where ive seen signs of gyno.


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

10mg with breakfast/lunch/dinner


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

what a low dose i have to take 60 mg or more to even feel anything


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

40mg is considered the normal dose lol.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Fat said:


> 40mg is considered the normal dose lol.


i chuck 40mg down my throat before i train my usual dose is 70 or 80 mg a day


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

After having experimented with this compound I consider myself able to now comment, tried 20mg 30mg 40,50,60, &70mg

As you do 'it's my first time' etc etc heindsight is great! I would of just skipped wasting time money and tabs and gone straight to 50-60 mg from the word go, to get GOOD results this is my minimum dose now, found 70mg to be ideal for myself but each guys different, that said I'd firmly advise from now on less than 40mg as a starting point is probably just going to be a pointless exercise.

Spread out through the day is only way to go IMO half life dictates what time u take a compound if u want stable levels in your system again IMO the best way to achieve consistent reliable and keep able results. Banging a load before training won't do jack other than spike your levels and give you a crazy pump, as dbol a protein synthesis promoter having a stable blood level before surfing and after training to my mind is much better as you don't grow in the gym do you!


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

I drop my orals pre workout 100% of the time.

Personally i normally run 100mg ED of whatever i take. 70mg for dbol.

Normally drop 20mg in the morning and the rest before my WO.

Great pumps 

Will be trying methyl tren in place of my oral for the apparent insane pumps


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

lewishart said:


> I drop my orals pre workout 100% of the time.
> 
> Personally i normally run 100mg ED of whatever i take. 70mg for dbol.
> 
> ...


That's kInda my point wouldn't u want some more results from it other that great pumps in the gym?

Dosed throughout the day you still get great pumps but reep more benefits from stable blood levels


----------



## xjakeyyy (Aug 5, 2011)

thanks for the replys looks like there being upped to 50mg everyday nice one lads.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

10 mg for breakfest then 20mg PWO.


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2012)

10mg every 4hrs,50mg oxandrolone + 50mg stanabol pre-workout....oooosh


----------

